# Is Tundra Pregnant??



## pittylover2410 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a female pitbull/boxer and I think she might be pregnant. We planned on her having 1 litter then getting her fixed. We had started preparing for her pregnancy before she was even in heat. I just wanted to make sure we were ready. We got our 3rd pit in her 2nd week of heat and he latched a few times. Just not sure if she took. Her teets are swollen and they lactated in the beginning and now are just getting bigger. Her mood has changed slightly, she's just not as active as she used to be. she is bigger than our males and it has only been about 34 days since the first time they latched. I don't want to do a sonogram too early because I know it's bad for the pups.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

so many things wrong here. if u have to ask a question like that, then u prolly shouldnt have bred her in the first place. was this her first heat? thats all bad. are these dogs registered? do u have homes lined up for the pups already? and if not can u afford to take care of them all untill u do? pregnancies can cost a lot too. c-section if something goes wrong and other unforseen problems. what was the purpose of the breeding? just to make more pets? theres lots of those in our shelters.

not trying to be hard on ya. just trying to shine some light.


----------



## pittylover2410 (Sep 18, 2012)

We can afford them, they are all licensed, all caught up on shots and have pet insurance. Almost all of the pups already have good homes to which I have had people sign contracts to make sure they keep up on the pups health. I have had pregnant pups before but is has been many years and im a little rusty also all the dogs I had prior to this were smaller dogs. We will be keeping one pup and getting him/her fixed as well. After this she will be fixed as well.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

pittylover2410 said:


> We can afford them, they are all licensed, all caught up on shots and have pet insurance. Almost all of the pups already have good homes to which I have had people sign contracts to make sure they keep up on the pups health. I have had pregnant pups before but is has been many years and im a little rusty also all the dogs I had prior to this were smaller dogs. We will be keeping one pup and getting him/her fixed as well. After this she will be fixed as well.


starting to sound better. but i said registered, as in with a kennel club. not licensed as in with the county. is this the dogs first heat? or is she older? if it were me i would include a spay/nueter clause in those contracts for the pups.

if ur that unsure and want to find out if she is pregnant why dont u take her to the vet?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> starting to sound better. but i said registered, as in with a kennel club. not licensed as in with the county. is this the dogs first heat? or is she older? if it were me i would include a spay/nueter clause in those contracts for the pups.
> 
> if ur that unsure and want to find out if she is pregnant why dont u take her to the vet?


I agree, you definitely want to stop perpetuating this cycle. If your dog had just one litter of say, eight pups, and those pups go on to have litters later on, 8x8=64. Then those pups go on to each have 8 pups: 8x64=512. That's halfway to a thousand dogs added to the population of " pit mixes" already out there in only two generations. Despite your apparent good intentions you have little to no say what happens to these dogs once they leave your home.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow a contract for mutts? And they signed a contract before they even know if your having a litter? I would get your pup to a vet, they can help you with that you need to know. You could also spay your girl not and save the potential hundreds of other mutts that might be born from her litter. And have your friends look online there are tons of great mutts being put down daily because no one can take them in. Maybe they could help save one of those pups that is already born and alive instead of one who may or may not be here yet... I also do not understand the mentality of one litter and then spaying her. Why? Whats the point or making her body go through a pregnancy just to spay her? Are you paying for all the shots on the litter? And you going to spay and neuter them all BEFORE they leave your house to make sure no more mutts are born? or Tell people you will take the puppies back if it doesn't work out before sending them to a shelter? I am sorry I just don't understand people who create life as a hobby, since that what it seems like you are doing? What is the purpose of the breeding? Just more pets?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm just curious why you would breed a mutt in the first place? You said in your OP that she's boxer/pit bull mix...which means she's a mutt and therefore unregisterable with any registry, be it AKC, UKC, ADBA, etc. This means you are adding more mutts to the world and the over-population problem that already exists. I'm not trying to jump your case here, and what's done is done, but if people want mixed-breed dogs, they can go to the shelter to get one. This is simply outrageous that you find this acceptable in any way, shape or form. If your other dogs are not registered with any of the above listed registries, then that just makes it that much worse. 

If you're unsure whether she's pregnant or not, perhaps you should take her to a vet and have an ultrasound done, and if that's the case, consult with your vet about whether it's too late to spay/abort. I know that sounds harsh, but can you guarantee that these pups will have stable temperaments, and that the future homes you have lined up will never waiver on their ability to maintain these pups? Can you determine, without a shadow of a doubt, that these pups will never be taken to the shelter b/c the future homes can no longer keep them, that you'll take them back no matter what, that you'll do the respectful and rightful thing if one of the pups should be so far beyond unhealthy due to deformations or unstable temperament? Can you say that you will do right by the breed to ensure these future pups do not become part of the statistic that contribute to our daily fight against BSL? 

I'm sorry to come off this way, but because of people who think like you do, irresponsibly, this is what has gotten these breeds in the predicament they're in to begin with.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lets just leave it at I hope not and fix your dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm sorry but I agree with Bev there is no excuse to breed mutts. If people wanted to go but mutts the shelter wouldn't be over populated right now. It's sad that everyone wants to have just one litter then breed. With the amour of people who think that way is directly contributing to the problem. If you are not prepared to keep every single pup and take back any unwanted pup from your litter then you need to go do a spat/abort. There is such a high possibility of a lot of them dying in the shelter.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope not and please, please, please spay your dog. Hell, I would spay her even if she was...... especially if she was.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

WTF why would anyone breed a mutt? Good job producing more dogs that are on par with the thousands sitting in shelters already. Serious BYB here.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Why would yo want to breed a mutt ??????? I vote for spay abort. Have you been to any shelter lately?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Agreed with above please have her fixed NOW and do not contribute to the overpopulation of mutts me already have!!!


----------

